# Supplements: What is the best Joint Care for you?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 24, 2019)

Every time you walk, dance, settle into a chair, or hug your friend, you?re using your bones and joints. Otherwise, we wouldn?t be able to stand, walk, run, or even sit. The average adult has around 206 bones which meet at joints and form the frame work of human body.

You need your Joints and Bone to carry on vital activities:



To protect internal organs of the body.
Bones, skeletal muscles, tendons, ligaments and joints function together to a variety of movements.
The marrow, located within the medullary cavity of long bones and interstices of cancellous bone, produces blood cells.

Minerals are necessary for proper composition of bone, blood and the maintenance of normal cell function. We need the major and minor minerals ? calcium, phosphorus, potassium, sodium, chloride, magnesium, sulfur etc. The minor or trace, minerals include iron, iodine, zinc, chromium, selenium, copper, molybdenum, manganese etc.

Because plants incorporate minerals from the soil into their own tissues, fruits and vegetables are excellent sources for many minerals.

But there is one supplement that is inexpensive and good for overall health, including the joints. It is omega 3 fatty acids, found abundantly in walnuts, soybean oil and cold water fish like tuna and salmon. The best sources are flax seed and fish oils and supplements can be easily found at drug stores and most supermarkets. \

The omega 3 fatty acids are well-known for their anti-inflammatory properties. They stimulate production of certain chemicals that control inflammation in joints, blood and tissues.


Several studies have proved that fish oil is definitely effective for improvement in morning stiffness and joint tenderness, when taken regularly. Best of all, they are effective for both osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.


All studies point to the fact that consuming flax seed or fish oil on a regular basis is just what arthritis patients need to cut down on the medications with all the nasty side effects.


And it?s not just us, even cats get relief form osteoarthritis with fish oil supplements, according to a Netherlands-based study.


----------



## REHH (Nov 25, 2019)

Fish oil is good in several ways, I take both fish oil and ground flaxseed


----------



## Montego (Nov 25, 2019)

Collagen


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Montego said:


> Collagen



From what source ? Thanks-OD


----------



## Fister (Nov 26, 2019)

I used animal flex from universal, it was a packet of pills for each day. Worked great for a nagging ankle and shoulder injury, but that was quite a few years ago, I'm interested on cissus.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

REHH said:


> Fish oil is good in several ways, I take both fish oil and ground flaxseed



Fish oil is a popular natural relief for joint problems, because it is rich in omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3 is an anti-inflammatory - that's why it is an effective relief for joint pain. Omega-3 can benefit many health conditions not only joint pain. It can also manage diabetes and high cholesterol levels in the blood.


Also,
Consuming 3 grams of fish oil per day can reduce joint problems like swelling, stiffness, tenderness, and discomfort.
The omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil (EPA & DHA), can reduce inflammation in the joints as well as other types of arthritis.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

Montego said:


> Collagen



Yes, this protein does promote skin elasticity and provides structure to your joints and tendons, and it also helps hold together your bones and muscles and protects your organs as well.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

Fister said:


> I used animal flex from universal, it was a packet of pills for each day. Worked great for a nagging ankle and shoulder injury, but that was quite a few years ago, I'm interested on cissus.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 2, 2019)

I also use turmeric and it helps some -OD


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 8, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> I also use turmeric and it helps some -OD


Did you try raw turmeric? What are the health benefits of eating raw turmeric daily?


----------

